# COD 5 (Co-Op) Router Ports for Hosting Server



## twicksisted (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey Guys...
As it says in the title... what ports do I have to have open on my routers firewall to host and join co-op games with this..

From what I can see I cant join or host any games... and if i keep refreshing the servers list, eventually I will find a game that allows me to join... Im guessing this is to do with my routers frirewall settings.

Anyone know?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 4, 2009)

Did you just get this game?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 4, 2009)

Udp: 3074, 28960
Tcp: 28960


----------



## twicksisted (Jan 5, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Udp: 3074, 28960
> Tcp: 28960



Thanks 

Ok I have opened these ports up on my windows firewall... and this hasnt helped much as im guessing the firewall in my netgear router has them blocked.

Anyone know netgear routers (DG834GT) and how to forward ports to them (port forwarding)


----------



## twicksisted (Jan 5, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Did you just get this game?



no i got it a week or two ago when it first came out... i have been able to connect to a few co-op servers, but like everyone else it seems that people on vista cant connect to all with it coming up with errors like "server full" or nothing happening when you double click to join.

Im, pretty sure it must have something to do with blocked ports in the windows / router firewall as some people have no problems atall with this.... to test out my theory I think I may disable my firewalls on my router & my 2nd rig to see if that solves it


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 5, 2009)

The old router called it Port Forwarding, some newer one called it Virtual Server, and most of new router called it Hosted Applications.

Some keywords for you to look at.


----------



## IggSter (Jan 5, 2009)

Full instructions HERE


----------



## twicksisted (Jan 5, 2009)

thanks everyone... just figured it out... i need to create a service first... then in the firewalls rules section unlock it for the machines on my lan 

Thanks for all the help


----------



## twicksisted (Jan 6, 2009)

also... thought i might add.. it works perfectly... so it was my netgear routers firewall blocking it after all


----------

